# Eye discharge



## Jarpee (Nov 5, 2013)

About 1 week ago, we switched our 6 month old's kibble from Orijen to Taste of the Wild Grain Free Prairie because she wasn't really eating her food like we thought she should. Since we began incorporating the TOTW she has been much more inclined to eat and seems to like this kibble much better than the Orijen. So we thought all was well, but about 2 days ago she started developing an accumulation of eye discharge bilaterally in the corners of her eyes. The discharge is thick and goupy with a slightly yellow/green/gray color. It is especially prominent after she wakes up from sleeping. This is definitely a change because I have wiped her eyes more in the past 2 days then I have in the time period since we brought her home. She is acting quite normal and still loves the TOTW/ Orijen mixture we have her on. Has anyone else experienced this with the TOTW? Is this just a crazy coincidence and she has an eye irritation causing the discharge? I have read elsewhere that diet plays a roll in eye discharge or lack thereof, but just wanted your thoughts, thanks. 

Mods, you can switch this topic to health problems if you want.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: Eye discharge after switching kibble*

I would take your pup in for a check up at your vets office to confirm whether there is an infection or scratch - if it is an infection the eye drops will clear up the goop very quickly. I don't like to wait out eye issues since they are so important. 

Our guy had a few eye infections throughout the first year of his life (mostly in the spring/early summer), and when I asked the vet if I was overreacting he told me that if you see green or yellowish goopy discharge, this is not normal and should be checked.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: Eye discharge after switching kibble*

I agree that you should get a vet check. Last month my guy Cash woke up with a goopy eye and I called the vet and they told me to bring him in that day. Turns out he had an impact injury (most likely from playing too rough with Penny). Eye drops cleared it up quickly. Goopy eyes with a discharge isn't normal, something is bothering the eyes.


----------



## Jarpee (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Eye discharge after switching kibble*

Thanks for the replies and advice. Took her to the vet today. Turns out she did have some irritation in her left eye that is turning into a little infection. We started drops today. The vet also noticed her lower lid turns slightly inward when compared to her right, which could be causing the irritation. He just said to keep an eye on it.


----------

